# shrooms r coming



## always shroomn (Apr 13, 2016)

Found 100 plus today southern ohio...but could anyone help me with posting pics


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Tinypic.com from your computer or tinypic app from your phone / tablet


----------



## always shroomn (Apr 13, 2016)

Appreciated jdk see what I can do surprised myself 185 today dead elms on South facing hillside


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Blacks, greys, yellows?


----------



## always shroomn (Apr 13, 2016)

All greys,tryn to post pics but not workn any tips would help new to morel site...thank you


----------



## sparky92 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi guys I was just wondering if anyone is finding them in Huston woods yet


----------

